# Link to Growth Stages Website



## Pryght (Apr 9, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to the site that describes the behavioral expectations for a GSD at various ages? Thanks.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's a couple:

Developmental Stages 

Von Falconer K-9 Puppies 1st Night to 1st Year


----------



## Pryght (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you! That is exactly what I was looking for.


----------

